# CP goes over 2500 career assists



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CP becomes the second fastest to 2500 assists at 258 games.Incidentally this also qualifies him for the career categories in many of the statistical categories listed at basketball-reference.com and other sites as well I'd guess.Specifically Chris becomes the active leader in assists per game at 9.7 per game and he becomes third all time in career assist per game after Magic(11.19) and Stockton(10.51).Without doing the math and assuming that CP continues to average the same number you would guess that he would finish this season at around 10 per game and at some point next season you would assume that he could very well pass Stockton.

In order to qualify for some other career stats where he'd be very high I think he needs 10000 minutes.Right now he lacks about 500 minutes for,or around 14 games at his current averages.For example CP has a career PER of 25.1(and rising)which would probably place him seventh all time with only Shaq and Lebron ahead of him among active players.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's awesome; it's scary to think he's only going to get better.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It's pretty amazing this guy doesn't get as much recognition as he should. I personally think he's the best player in the game. He gets talked about as being one of the best in the league, but I think he might be tops. Guy is going to go down as one of the best to ever play the most heralded position in the game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Not many are paying attention. Which is why when someone says that Paul could possibly go down as one of the best to play the position, people act like this  or this . They're all like "who, when, where, how?" 

Sticking to the thread though, to be where he is right now in terms of career assists is a pretty impressive feat for someone who has only played 3-1/2 seasons thus far.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Awesome. This guy is only what, 23? He's going to get so much better, and he's playing better than almost everyone in the NBA already. He's my favorite player to watch just because his court vision is second to none, he seems to spot openings no-one else can. I'm glad he's doing so well.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CP goes over 5000 career points with 38 tonight in San Antonio.I'm really ill at Byron Scott too.He's got one guy on this team putting the ball through the hoop tonight.FIrst he leaves him on the bench for the first 9 minutes of the 2nd quarter and then he takes him out the game when he's going supernova and finally has his team back in this game.In all his Solomonic(or something that rhymes with that)wisdom he leaves him on the bench until the game is pretty much out of reach and there's only four minutes left in the game.

I couldn't guarantee I wouldn't try to choke Scott if I ran into right now.There's absolutely no excuse for playing CP less than 33 minutes tonight...If you want to rest someone rest ****ing Peja or Posey.The two of them gave you 8 points in over 60 minutes.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Unless CP was tired I can't imagine why in the heck Scott would take him out as hot as he was. Sat him for 5 minutes. It was a 7 point game when he sat and the Spurs' lead immediately shot up to about 14 points. Unbelievable. Unbelievable I tell ya.

Congrats on 5000 CP!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Someone on another forum talked to a reliable source with the team that said CP was exhausted when he sat. This wasn't a playoff game or a game 7 and injury risk needed to be taken into consideration. Chris would have been vunerable due to exhaustion and he also needed to calm down a bit because he seemed to be really going at it with the Spurs. He already had 1 tech. 



Hornets waste Paul's heroics

Paul scores 38, but Spurs still prevail


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Is CP the first from the 2005 draft to reach 5,000 points? They said during the San Antonio game that Magic (3 times) and Oscar Robertson (5 times) were the only 2 point guards to average 20ppg, 10apg and 5rpg.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> *Is CP the first from the 2005 draft to reach 5,000 points?* They said during the San Antonio game that Magic (3 times) and Oscar Robertson (5 times) were the only 2 point guards to average 20ppg, 10apg and 5rpg.


I believe so.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.basketball-reference.com/draft/NBA_2005.html
That's the 2005 draft with their career averages and also their games played.Based on a tertiary examination it seems that Danny Granger is second with around 4415 points and Deron Williams is third with 4323(also has 2320 assists).Since Montae Ellis has missed about three quarters of a season he's not close.Felton is next,but he's not a factor.

Also we give the bobcats fan the depressing reminder that Sean May has only played 74 games in three and a half seasons,while the guy he wanted is going to the all star game.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

cp3 has 6 dimes in less than 6 minutes of the opening quarter against the blazers. He's some kind of special, am I'm blessed to be able to enjoy watching him play.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> cp3 has 6 dimes in less than 6 minutes of the opening quarter against the blazers. He's some kind of special, am I'm blessed to be able to enjoy watching him play.


Now he has 9 assists with 2:05 left in the first quarter. 0 points (0-4) but 9 assists.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Just after I say that he steals the ball and scores.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just happened to notice that CP is about to pass Byron Scott on the all time assist list.Right now Byron is 205th with 2729 assists.CP is five behind him and gaining rapidly.It took Scott almost 800 more games to get his though.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I have been doing my best to spread the word around at how much of a high level Chris Paul is playing at right now. I want people in this area to realize that we have one of the most talented players in the entire league and possibly one of the best point guards to ever play the game in this city! (When all is said and done of course)


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

If he averages 11apg for the next 11 seasons (all 82 games each season) he'd be around 13,000 assists in a 15 year career leaving him 2000 or so assists behind Stockton, but in 2nd place all-time. Kidd only just got to 10,000 I believe.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Passed Byron tonight.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Actually he passed four guys tonight,one of them a hell of a lot better than Scott.Jerry Lucas isn't that famous now,but he averaged 15.6 rebounds per game for his career and won a national title with bobby knight(as a player) at Ohio State.Actually Knight won a title because of Jerry Lucas.CP's still about 11 thousand career rebounds behind Lucas,he's going to have to put some work into catch up.He keeps this stuff up he'll get himself an asterisk like mr lucas though.
203.Jerry Lucas*2732
204.Otis Thorpe 2730
205.Dick Barnett 2729
206 Byron Scott 2729
207.Chris Paul2724


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Paul has only 7 assists tonight,but he passes Antonio Daniels for 24th among active players.It would be a more impressive accomplishment if Antonio were a moving target.

I did the math after I realized that tonight's big scoring game would probably move him up in this season points per game.Right now he's 7th in the league at 23 points per game exactly.Melo and Brandon Roy are boy about two hundredths of a point per game behind him at 22.98 or whatever.I really don't think this is a good thing.

I'm wondering if CP has decided the rest of the Hornets just suck at making shots and he'll do it himself.It's okay for me to decide this two months ago,but it's hardly a good thing for him to do it.I don't know what to think.These guys used to suck,but still had some value.Now they suck without any redeeming virtues whatsoever.Someone has to come to Jesus.


----------

